# SA: get hype about these charts



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Seriously could it possibly be any better this weekend to be fishing Adelaide

Thursday:









Friday:









Sssssssssssssunday:









Nice peaky tides:









I am so pumped about these charts. The snapper will practically be sunbaking they'll be so far inshore. I'll need a bait pump to catch them.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha I can't wait. Hope I'm not too dusty from my bday drinks on Saturday night. Hope the snapper cooperate


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn, dont think i can get out!! Looking out the window now and if that swell isn't 2 metres....... Snaps will be on the chew following this for sure.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Well it could be not raining.

This is what it shows if you select the the "Weather" tab instead of wind or sea & swell:










Despite that I am intending to go out from Brighton on Sunday morning.
.....unless I come down with another lurgy like last weekend 

Going to be about as flat and still as you can get if the forecast is right. 8)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Haha oh well, maybe the surface disturbance will make our boats stealthier


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Methinks an appearance would be worthwhile.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

skorgard said:


> Methinks an appearance would be worthwhile.


*Agree*
Now all I have to do is choose between the 2 places I have previously launched from (heads or tails :lol: )
Hopefully will meet those I haven't met  and witness the masters (bastards :lol: ) do their stuff.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It'd be good to run into you both. Anyone get out today and see how far out it was murky? I had planned some reconnaissance this arvo but my friend's farewell bash changed that plan. I actually don't know what it means if it's murky everywhere, if that makes offshore better, or inshore even better.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

:lol: 
I hope I find you in the crowd, Murphysegg, now I'm committing to a sawn off revo I want to have a closer look at yours. I think I saw some kind of PVC bullhorn thing in the rear holders that looked handy


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Due to unforeseen circumstances I was unable to make it out this morning. Hope everyone had a good day and got some fish. Heard from squidley a few snapper were caught


----------

